# DIS Collectors Board FAQ Updated 10/7/02



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

A while back I was thinking "I'm surprised no one has created a Frequently Asked Questions list for the Collectors Board and pin trading."  Then I thought "well, why don't I create one?'

So here it is -- *The DIS Collectors Board FAQ *

You can find answers to the following questions -- 

*What is the DIS?  And what is the DIS Collectors Board?
Is the Collectors Board only about pins?
Why are pins so popular right now?
Where else are Disney pins sold besides WDW?
What are the rules for trading in the parks?  
What about the supertraders?
Im going to be flying to WDW or DL and want to take my pins.  What should I know?
Where can I learn more about pin trading?
How does someone trade online?
Are there any definite rules, guidelines, or things I should remember about pin trading?
What are the rules about selling on the DIS Collectors Board?
Someone is breaking the rules.  What should I do?
What is a pin meet?
What is pin chat?
Are there other web sites for pin trading and collecting?
Links
E-mails for Collectors Board Moderators*

10/7/2002 UPDATE!!!  Sections on *flying with pins* and *things I should remember* have been added, as well as a general update.  

If anyone has any additional questions, comments, or information for the FAQ, please feel free to PM or e-mail me.


----------



## eek40

Thanks for the great faq....good job!


----------



## gilos

nice  work on that


----------



## Ivan

Good Job !! Like it ..


----------



## Meeska Mooska Mom

Hi there!

It looks like the link no longer works.  Just thought I would let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## Moeluv4u7

Is there a chance we can possibly still get this information?? I noticed the link is to aol hometown which closed and scooted out any members and their entries.- Still interested in a FAQ "Sticky" to get some questions answered on pin trading by a "soon-to-be newbie" at pin trading... Thx!


----------



## MountNittany

Did anyone back this up somewhere? AOL Hometown closed.


----------



## DaddyDeuce

Here is the lost FAQ:


*DIS COLLECTORS BOARD

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*



This list of frequently asked questions was compiled and written by Matthew Davis .  Much of this FAQ concerns only the DIS, but also contains information on pin collecting of a general nature.  Source materials include information from various posts throughout the Internet and information gathered from personal experience during Walt Disney World vacations.  Any suggestions for additional questions or corrections or updates on current answers are much appreciated.  Thanks to everyone for input.  If anyone has any information that would be valuable for this FAQ, please feel free to contact me via private message or e-mail at MZDavis67@aol.com.  The DIS, Dizpins, Dizneypins, Pinclubs, and Pinpics are copyright their respective web site owners.  Disney, Walt Disney World, Disneyland, and any associated terms are all copyright The Walt Disney Company.


*What is the DIS?  And what is the DIS Collectors Board?*

D.I.S. stands for Disney Information Site, an unofficial Disney vacation site operated by Pete Werner of Orlando, Florida.  With over 30,000 members at this writing, the DIS is one of the most popular sites of its kind on the Internet.  The DIS includes several message boards where vacationers can post questions and answers about the various Disney theme parks.  Among the message boards is the Collectors Board, where collectors of Disney merchandize can meet, discuss, and even trade items.


*Is the Collectors Board only about pins?*

No, although it seems that way at times.  Right now Disney pins are THE popular collectible.  People collect other things, such as watches, figurines, animation cels, and snow globes.  If you want to talk or ask about any of these, feel free to post.


*Why are pins so popular right now?*

People have been collecting Disney pins for years, but WDW started the cast member pin trading program in October of 1999 for their Millennium celebration.  Since then, Disney pin trading has grown substantially and proven so popular that WDW decided to extend the CM pin trading indefinitely.


*Where else are Disney pins sold besides WDW?*

The other Disney parks  the Disneyland Resort in California, Tokyo Disneyland, and Disneyland Paris  also sell pins.

The Disney Stores have been selling more pins recently.  At the end of 1999 the Disney Stores sold a 101-pin set called Countdown to the Millennium.  The Countdown series can currently be found at the Character Warehouse locations in the Belz Outlets in Florida.  At the end of 2001, they offered a pin series called 100 Years of Dreams in conjunction with Walt Disneys 100th birthday.  Currently, the 12 Months of Magic series is being sold in the stores.

Across the country are a number of Disney Gallery Stores -- Disney Stores with art galleries included.  These stores have pins available, usually boxed and part of a series.

Overseas, the Tokyo Disney Stores sell pins, many of which are very popular with traders in the USA.  Some Disney pins are sold in Europe.  A number of them are referred to as Pro Pins, after the German-based manufacturer.

There are also a few web sites that sell Disney pins, usually clearance items or the Pro Pins from Europe.  DIS board guidelines prohibit the posting of links to these sites on the DIS, but please feel free to post a request for links to these sites.  Any board members who wish to pass along the links please do so in e-mail or private message and NOT on the DIS.

*What are the rules for trading in the parks?*

When the Millennium pin trading began in 1999, the rules were simple.  Cast members all around the parks and resorts would wear lanyards with pins, usually 12, for trading with the guests, and the CMs could not refuse any trade for something from their lanyard for any Disney-related pin.

The rules have changed slightly since then.  At WDW, any metal pin with a Disney copyright can be traded to a cast member, whether its from the Disney Store, Disneyland, Tokyo DL, the Tokyo Disney Store, the Disney Galleries, DL Paris, or ProPins from Europe.  CMs can also accept pins as traders from affiliated companies that show a Disney tie-in.  These include Downtown Disney restaurants and stores such as Bongos Cuban Café, Planet Hollywood, McDonalds, Lego, and Rainforest Café.  This applies only to pins from the Orlando/WDW location; pins from other Planet Hollywood or Rainforest Café locations are not acceptable.  McDonalds crew member pins for Disney promotions may also be traded with CMs.

Certain pin sets cannot be broken up and can only be traded together.  The 1999, 2000, or 2001 4-pin sets are examples of this, as each number does not represent something on its own.  However, the Four Parks One World set showing the icons of the individual parks can be broken up as each pin represents something.  CMs also cannot accept name pins (those pins with first names on them), pins they already have it on their lanyard or vest, or rubber pins.

Disneyland in California recently changed their rules concerning acceptable pins.  Now, only cloisonné, synthetic cloisonné, or hard-enamel pins are tradable with cast members.  Among the pins that are not acceptable for trading include:  Disney service pins, Spirit of Disneyland Resort pins, Disney language pins, name pins, and counterfeit or lower-quality (plastic, rubber, non-metal, and epoxy-coated) pins.

Tokyo DL recently adopted a rule prohibiting guests from trading from anything besides a lanyard -- no books, no vests, and no hats.

Cast Members cannot accept non-Disney pins as traders.  They must have the Disney copyright on them.  These include forgery pins with Disney characters but not Disney produced or Disney authorized, and official pins from other places such as the Hard Rock Café or Universal Studios.  Also, only metal pins are tradable; the plastic and rubber pins are not.

Disneyland Paris began pin trading on October 6, 2001.  Any information on any difference in the pin trading rules at DLP to be added here is much appreciated.

On October 23, 2001, Disney Stores across the country began pin trading.  Trading is limited to Tuesdays between 7:00 and 9:00 PM, and the rules for trading with cast members will parallel the rules in the parks.  Cloisonné, semi-cloisonné or hard-enamel metal pins purchased at a Disney Store location, that represent a Disney event, Disney theme park location or attraction, Disney character or icon or Disney film title can be traded.  Theme park operating participant or corporate promotional partner pins (i.e. Coca-Cola, McDonalds) may be traded if they show a Disney affiliation.

The following pins cannot be traded:  Disney service award pins, Disney Store Spirit Award pins, Disney Store language pins, Disney Store Guest Shop pins ("Puppy Pins"), Disney Store sales pins (i.e. Sales Quest), "Personalized" name pins, Rubber or PVC (plastic) pins, non-cloisonné or non-hard-enamel pins, epoxy-coated pins, buttons, or any theme park operating participant or Corporate promotional partner pins not showing a Disney affiliation.

These rules and guidelines are subject to change at any time.  It is highly recommended that you check on the trading rules when you arrive at the parks.


*Okay, what about the supertraders?*

The supertraders program started in November 1999.  The supertraders are CMs who wear khaki vests filled with pins (approximately 70) and roam around Epcot promoting the pin-trading program.  They trade pins with guests, help refresh CM lanyards by replacing pins, missing backs, and removing any non-allowed pins, and help build interest in pin trading and promoting sales by interacting with guests.  As with the other CMs, they cannot accept a pin for trade if they already have it on their vest.


*Im going to be flying to WDW or DL and want to take my pins.  What should I know?*

First of all, depending on how many pins you have, dont even think of taking EVERYTHING with you.  Your keeper collection should be left at home.  For traders, I would recommend taking only about 2-3 pin bags per 2 people.  Speaking from personal experience, much more is a LOT to be carrying around.  The pin trading backpack (which can be purchased at many locations on WDW property) is a great item to have.  If you have back problems, I would recommend packing it lightly.  If you have one of the fanny packs from the Animal Kingdom Pin-O-Rama event, those work fantastic.  The front pouch is great to store extra CM lanyard traders as well as a pack of crackers, and the drink bottle webbing is very convenient.  (Caution:  if you have a carbonated beverage in the drink holder while walking, the drink will go flat fast)

Airport security is always a concern, especially in this post-9/11 world.  One would think there would be a problem with carrying many pieces of metal with sharp pointy backs into the passenger cabin of an airplane.  Thankfully, that is not the case.  Thus far, I have yet to hear of anyone being told they can not carry their pin bags onto an airplane in their carry-on baggage.  When you do, be prepared to have security go through the bag thoroughly.  When we flew out of Richmond, VA, in September, the security agent checked through every nook and cranny of the carry-on and the pin bags inside.  It might also be a good idea to let the security know that you have a pin collection in the bag and it will probably need to be searched.

Flying out of Orlando with pins is relatively easy.  The security agents there probably see dozens of pin collections of various sizes go through a day.  Last time our carry-on with the pins wasnt hand-searched at security but we were checked at the gate in Orlando and at our connection in Charlotte.

Above all else, be friendly and courteous  the agents are only doing their job  and think before you make any jokes.  Joke about being an obsessive compulsive collector, but do NOT make any jokes referring to weapons, bombs, etc.

Bringing pins on vacation in checked baggage is a double-edged sword.  On one hand, you can pack them in checked baggage and not have to worry about delays at security.  On the other hand, do you want to take the chance of the airline losing your baggage and your pins?


*Where can I learn more about pin trading at WDW?*

Check at pin central in Epcot for any scheduled pin seminars or find the supertraders.  Pin central is located in Future World between Spaceship Earth and the fountain.  Each of the parks in WDW has one or more pin carts with cast members who can answer any questions you might have on Disney pin trading.  A list of the pin locations can be found here.  When youre in the Magic Kingdom look for Scoop Sanderson, one of the roaming performers in Main Street U.S.A.  Scoop is dressed as a turn-of-the-century reporter, similar to the barbershop quartet, but is a separate character.  He is a secret pin trader.  He wears a checkered outfit and a straw hat, and under his coat are suspenders with pins backwards.  Its a blind pin trade and he only allows one trade per person.  Scoop also gives a seminar pin trading etiquette and different methods of making pins.  The seminar is held in Exposition Hall in the Magic Kingdom Sunday through Thursday at 1:00 PM.


*How does someone trade online?*

A successful pin trade can best be described as two people agreeing on the relative value of two or more pins.  A trade is usually initiated when one person posts that they are interested in a certain pin and has one or more pins available as traders.  Another person sees the post and replies via e-mail (or private messages on the DIS).  Once the trade is agreed upon, the two people exchange mailing addresses and send the pins.

Please remember:  Any transaction is entered into at your own risk.  The DIS can not be held responsible if problems develop, and moderators of the DIS have no authority to enforce trades.  If a moderator acts as a third party intermediary, they do so of their own choice.  We are all adults, and are expected to behave as such.

The Pinpics site has a trade assistant many traders use to initiate potential trades.  A link to the site is below.  Please see the site for details.


*Are there any definite rules, guidelines, or things I should remember about pin trading?*

The main thing to remember is to have fun.  This hobby, like any other, should bring you enjoyment.  Another good thing about pin trading is the chance to meet many different people and to make new friends.

If you only want to collect and not trade a lot, thats fine, too.  Keep in mind, though, that you may live on the east coast of the USA but find out about a pin you really like and want thats been released in Disneyland California or Tokyo.  You may be nervous about trading, but sometimes its the best way to get pins you want.

Dont be afraid to ask for references or advice, either.  Trading online can be a difficult thing for some people, especially newbies.  Dizpins has a reference area on their site.  Feel free to ask someone youre trading with for references, and feel free to offer up references for yourself.  If youre new to pin trading and you want a second opinion about a trade, post a question on the board or ask someone in person if youre at the parks.

The law of supply and demand applies heavily to pin trading, and sometimes edition size is irrelevant.  There are limited editions with low production numbers that are in low demand and sit in traders books for months, and there are open stock pins (especially retired pins) that are in high demand and trade like they are limited editions.

Best thing is to collect what you like and dont try to get everything, or youll go broke.  And, once again, have fun.  J


*What are the rules about selling on the DIS Collectors Board?*

"For-Sale" and "Want-to-Buy" posts are NOT allowed on the DIS, including the DIS Collectors Board.

Discussion about collectible items and pin-trading are welcome, but soliciting buyers and posts looking for specific items are not allowed.



*What should I do if I notice someone is breaking the rules?*

There is a 'Report' function available at the lower left corner of every post made. Click on that link and make comment regarding your concerns about the post violating the DIS Guidelines.


*What is a pin meet?*

Simply put, a pin meet is a gathering of pin collectors to trade.  In the past, DIS members have held DIS meets, usually for lunch or dinner at restaurants in their home towns or at the parks.  The same is certainly true for other internet communities.  Pin meets are an extension of that.  Sometimes collectors will meet for lunch or dinner and trade pins afterward, or they will gather somewhere for the sole purpose of trading pins and sharing their collections.

Pin meets can be organized by anyone at any time and can take place anywhere  local mall food courts, common areas in WDW, peoples homes, or hotel ballrooms.  Sometimes they are listed on the Magical Meetings area of the DIS, but most people learn of them via posts on the Collectors Board or other message boards.  Pinclubs.com is a website devoted to publicizing regular pin meets and Disney pin trading clubs around the US, and features meets organized through other Disney pin web sites.

There are regular pin meet on Disney property organized by Disney.  The oldest is the Contemporary meet, held every Friday night at 7:00 PM on the 4th floor of the Contemporary Resort near the pin station.  Initially organized by DIS board member pintrader, the meet grew in popularity and is now an official weekly event run and sponsored by Disney.

Other Disney-sponsored pin trading meets include the Boardwalk Resort on Sunday evenings beginning at 8:00 PM and the All-Star Sports on Thursday evenings at 7:00 PM.  In addition, there is a non-Disney run pin meet every Saturday night at the Polynesian Resort in the lobby near the pin cart, beginning at 7:00 PM.


*What is pin chat?*

The DIS hosts a pin chat every Thursday night at 9:00 pm Eastern Time, hosted by the DIS Collectors Board moderators.  Members come together to talk about upcoming events, the new releases, trades theyve received, and to arrange trades, as well as the chance to catch up with their friends.  Please feel free to join us.  Also, we recommend the instructional chat held a couple of nights a week, including Thursday at 8 before pin chat.  Instructional chat hosts offer a lot of helpful lessons and hints to help you when chatting.


*Are there other web sites for pin trading and collecting?*

Yes. One of the most popular is Pinpics, an online reference site for Disney pins. It is an unofficial collector-run site where members can add pictures and descriptions of various Disney pins.  Traders frequently refer to a pins Pinpics number.  Dizpins is another popular fan-run site featuring news and information about new pin releases. A newer pin information site is called Dizneypins.  Links to all of these are below.

Disney has launched their own pin trading web site at officialdisneypintrading.com.


If anyone has any questions regarding the DIS and pin collecting, suggestions for this FAQ, or any up to date information, please feel free to e-mail admin@wdwinfo.com .


Updated 01/17/2017


----------



## spring25960

big job~!
appreciate it~~


----------



## mmilza

Thanks!


----------



## nanacruiser

From the first post I wanted to check:
What are the rules about selling on the DIS Collectors Board?
I thought it was a link but it didn't do anything so where is this info?


----------



## sarcade

Hi, I have an extentsive 20 year Walt Disney Classic Collection.  I have many retired pieces.   Looking for an outlet or source for them.
I would like to down size and need suggestions as to where to list them.
Are there any collectors out there that can help put me in touch with someone?
Thanks so much!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

"For-Sale" and "Want-to-Buy" posts are NOT allowed on The DIS Collectors Board.

Discussion about collectible items and pin-trading are welcome, but soliciting buyers and posts looking for specific items are not allowed.


----------



## dj2003ison

WebmasterDoc said:


> "For-Sale" and "Want-to-Buy" posts are NOT allowed on The DIS Collectors Board.
> 
> Discussion about collectible items and pin-trading are welcome, but soliciting buyers and posts looking for specific items are not allowed.



Hi, can anyone tell me where I can connect with members with knowledge on antique Disney memorabilia. Let me be clear that I am not looking to buy, sell, or trade anything. Just happen to find some Disney plaques that hung in my parents kitchen when I was growing up (60+yrs ago} and would like to know the history behind them, they hold such cherished memories from my childhood and my parents are no longer here to share the origin with me. Please help if you can.


----------



## dj2003ison

Hi, can anyone tell me where I can connect with members with knowledge on antique Disney memorabilia. Let me be clear that I am not looking to buy, sell, or trade anything. Just happen to find some Disney plaques that hung in my parents kitchen when I was growing up (60+yrs ago} and would like to know the history behind them, they hold such cherished memories from my childhood and my parents are no longer here to share the origin with me. Please help if you can.


----------



## Brandon Routt

FAQ link doesn’t work.


----------



## Swamp Witch

Hi,  I'm currently overwhelmed sorting thru a very sizeable collection that belonged to a cousin by marriage, who is deceased. My sister had taken on the job originally but now she's gone to the great beyond and I was kind of volunteered to the job. Eventually I will be liquidating it a and the $$ going into a trust fund for my "cousin's" kids.  What I need to find are good sources of what's what and approximate current value. This is not only boxes and boxes (big boxes) of pins and pin sets, but loads of other memoribilia with things like ceramic figurines from the 1940s, statues like a bronze-ish looking status of Walt holding Mickey's hand, 50th anniversary things, games, figurines, special pins and other things given to some visitors by cast members, Disney Studio 56 Christmas buildings, one of the carousel horses from the Cinderella carousel made by PJs (now out of business). So it's pretty much any or all things Disney. If anyone could recommend some publications or magazines that could help, I would be oh so grateful. Thanks, y'all.


----------



## runnershirl

First, I'm not trying to solicit here...Just need value suggestions or recommendations for value guides for the following:  (I've spent no less than 5 hours unsuccessfully trying to determine.)  SPECIFICALLY NEED TO KNOW VALUE OF THOSE WITH ERRORS - LIKE THE 5PC FIFTH ANNIVERSARY SET WITH MISSING "D"...  Advice?

Walt Disney Collectors Society Pins: 

    Pooh with Honey Jar 
    Timon in hula skirt (Lion King) 
    Mickey with top hat 
    Jiminy Cricket (Pinnochio) Charter Member 
        All Made in Taiwan - Dumbo doesn't say
    Dumbo 

Keychain: 
    "Hunny" (bowl of - from Winnie the Pooh) - 6/7 & 6/8/1997 Made In Taiwan sealed in bag

Badges: 
    Jiminy Cricket (Pinnochio)  
    Cat (Alice & Wonderland)
    Pooh & Hunny International Collectible Expo Secaucus NJ April 11-14 1996 
    Disneyana Walt Disney World Minnie Mouse (Fantasia) - September 3-7 1996 
    Timon (Lion King) - International Collectible Exposition - Rosemont, IL June 25-28, 1998; item #11K427850 Created by Walt Disney Art Classics
        (all small rectangle)

WDW:     
    It's A Small World - Minnie Mouse - 20 Walt Disney World Pin - Plastic coating on front

    Pewter Steamboat Willie Pin

    Copper or aged color - "Disney" Title Plaque shaped pin 


Walt Disney Classics Collection - 

Pins: 
    "Official Conscience" Star pin - Special Sculpture Event 1997; item 42333 

    Fifth Anniversary 5pc set - gold embossed in blue velvet case includes: 
        1992 Steamboat Willie 
        1994 Flower 
        1993 Trevel Clef (Missing "D" in Limited Edition) 
        1996 Donald's Hat 
        1995 Trowel (missing "D" in Limited Edition)

    Mickey - 5pc set in black velvet bag includes: 
        Magician Mickey
        Sorceror Mickey
        Minnie & Mickey
        King Mickey
        Mickey Reading Book

BADGES:
    Silly Old Bear Open House Pin "Up To The Honey Tree" June 7-8, 1997; item # 42229 (back says sculpture prototype; copyright by A.A. Milne and E.H.Shepard
    "Good-bye, Pinocchio" Honored with Retirement November 1, 1998; item #11k428100
    "Who Now Is The Fairest One Of All" Special Sculpture Event 1997- Evil Witch; item #42165 

        (ALL Created by Walt Disney Art Classics: (small rectangle/all created by Walt Disney Art Classics) 

    Tinker Bell Special Event Piece "You Can Fly" - Open House May 4 & 5th round


----------

